# An element of sadness tonight.......



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

*An element of sadness tonight.......*

One year ago, today, around this time, my friend Gary and I were laying my GSD Heidi's ice and waterlogged body in the ground. She disappeared while we were out on a trip with the Southwind, chasing a moose, and fell through the ice, while crossing a little pond when she was returning to me. It is still hard to look at her photos, but it does make me appreciate the pups that are still with me. So, here is a photo of my big chubby baby.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re: An element of sadness tonight.......*

Wishing you some comfort tonight Richard, as you remember your sweet girl Heidi. You told her story so bravely. I'm so sorry for your loss of her. May your pack of three bring you comfort and warmth tonight as you miss Heidi.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

*Re: An element of sadness tonight.......*

*Hugs* to you, Richard, during this difficult time.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: An element of sadness tonight.......*










I knew that anniversary was coming up soon. Heidi was lovely and much loved.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: An element of sadness tonight.......*

a year??? time sure flies and is so precious. bless your dear soul miss heidi-girl, rest in peace.


----------



## Doggydog (May 12, 2009)

*Re: An element of sadness tonight.......*

Glad you are taking time to remember. Sorry you will forever miss your companion. 
What a terrible accident, it must have been a shock.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: An element of sadness tonight.......*

I remember that, it was so sad.







Such a pretty girl.


----------



## SylvieUS (Oct 15, 2009)

*Re: An element of sadness tonight.......*

So very sorry for the loss of your lovely girl....no matter how much care we take, things can still happen. She lives on in your memory and those that were here then....Give your pups and extra snuggle tonight.

Best,
Sylvie


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

*Re: An element of sadness tonight.......*

I can't believe it has been a year.







to you today.
The Dimock pack remembers her loss and sends you peace.


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

*Re: An element of sadness tonight.......*

What a beautiful girl and a tragic loss.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

*Re: An element of sadness tonight.......*

rest in peace beautiful heidi.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

*Re: An element of sadness tonight.......*

I was just thinking of you and Heidi the other evening. 








Sending lots of cyber hugs to you and the gang along with warming thoughts.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: An element of sadness tonight.......*



> Originally Posted By: BrightelfWishing you some comfort tonight Richard, as you remember your sweet girl Heidi. You told her story so bravely. I'm so sorry for your loss of her. May your pack of three bring you comfort and warmth tonight as you miss Heidi.


I couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## Hatterasser (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: An element of sadness tonight.......*

I remember when it happened and was so devastated for you. I didn't know it's been a year already. How sad an anniversary for you. Snuggle with the girls and tell them stories of their brave 'sister'. It will make you all feel better.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: An element of sadness tonight.......*

What a beautiful girl. Cannot believe it has been a year, take care


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

*Re: An element of sadness tonight.......*

I cannot believe that it has been a year. My condolences again for your loss.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: An element of sadness tonight.......*

Oh Richard, I remember the heartbreak. I hope that it's healing some


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: An element of sadness tonight.......*

I remember this tragedy too. I am very sorry.


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

*Re: An element of sadness tonight.......*

I was talking to someone on the weekend who lost their Great Dane through the ice last year.
My mind immediately went to you and the thought of you searching with your friend by plane and finding the hole in the ice. 
I remember the tragedy as it unflolded as though it were yesterday.
I'm so sorry your still greiving her loss. Rest in peace sweet Heidi.


----------



## rockhead (Jul 8, 2007)

*Re: An element of sadness tonight.......*

I remember this horrible story, and I remember thinking how much fortitude it must have taken for you to give Heidia proper burial. You gave me strength to go through my own grief at the time. 

You and Heidi are in my thoughts.


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: An element of sadness tonight.......*

I haven't been around much lately but I remember when you lost Heidi like it was yesterday. My heart broke for you, your beautiful girl and the rest of your pack, my heart breaks for you still. Hugs to you through this difficult time.


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: An element of sadness tonight.......*

Such a terrible tragedy...one that none of us will ever forget. My thoughts are with you and the girls Richard...


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: An element of sadness tonight.......*



> Originally Posted By: Cassidys MomI remember that, it was so sad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me too, broke my heart.









Know I'm way late to post, but thinking of ya Richard.


----------



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: An element of sadness tonight.......*

Thanks. You are all the greatest. Being single means, your dogs mean the world to you, and losing them hurts twice as bad. Losing them in their prime is even worse. In another life, dimension, they were a throwaway, but I can't imagine my life without them. And tonight, as I am looking yet again, and may have found one, I will never forget those who came into my life.........and then left again.


----------



## SuzyE (Apr 22, 2005)

*Re: An element of sadness tonight.......*

You will never forget this event but it will hurt a little less every year. I cried a lot about jazmin on Thanksgiving too, I miss her so much. I still have moments of guilt about amputation.
you think about these dogs here in detroit tried to a tree in the worse of weather and here we are still mourning dogs that had great lives with loving owners.


----------

